# Chiclayo de Oeste a Este fotos de Edita.



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

interesantes fotos ... me pregunto como será una panoramica de chiclayo... saludos


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Me gusto el recorrido. :yes: la calidad de las fotos son muy buenas, la ciudad en si se ve bien algo desordenada pero bien


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Interesante recorrido, pero ya deberían dejar de hacer esos monumentos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué ciudad tan rara, tiene edificaciones bastante bonitas pero también otras bastante horribles, lo mismo con las esculturas del óvalo Quiñones y de la pelota de futbol. Siempre es bueno conocer las ciudades más en detalle, este es un thread bastante simpático


----------



## forestoso (Aug 25, 2007)

*El ojo en la paja ajena.*

Algunos comentarios me recuerdan a la "China Tudela" personaje de Rafo Leon.
Este es un tema de nunca acabar.

Mario Vargas Llosa un tiempo se preocupó mucho por la huachaferia de los peruanos.
Por ejemplo en un articulo que aparece en arkivperu.com:
Un champancito hermanito?

Despues dijeron que él era el mas huachafo de todos. 
www.arteperu.com/es/agenda/especiales/eloy.htm

"Vargas Llosa es el más huachafo de todos los huachafos, osea aquellos que hablan y explican de la huachafería son los más huachafos de todos porque es inexplicable"

Sobre lo Huachafo:

Se puede ser peruano sin ser huachafo?
No, ni De Szyslo deja de ser huachafo…él que es una persona que hay que admirar por su cultura europea, porque fue amigo de Octavio Paz, porque ha recuperado los colores Nazca, Paracas, su pintura es extraordinaria…ni Mario Vargas Llosa, quien inventó e hizo famoso la frase de la huachafería…Mario es el más huachafo de todos los huachafos, osea aquellos que hablan y explican de la huachafería son los más huachafos de todos porque es inexplicable, la huachafería no es un mal peruano ni limeño ni mucho menos criollo…

El kitsch es universal…
Pero está dentro de la misma cultura, no se puede escapar, ni Godard, ni Bergson, ni cualquier filósofo deja de ser kitsch , porque es como la gripe, no hay vacuna siempre te vas a resfriar, no jodas, cuando uno nace en un medio que tiene estas cosas aberrantes, no puedes escapar, no puedes dejar de serlo… esos huevones que van al gimnasio…que hacen dieta de lunes a viernes, sábado y domingo, luego se meten una pachamanka de la puta madre, eso es kitsch…hacer las cosas porque más o menos te obliga la corriente…al tú seguir la corriente y hacer la tuya ahí comienza el desencuentro, es que tú quieres ponerle firma a una cosa que es común, eso es lo que caga, ni haces lo tuyo ni haces lo que te está pidiendo el resto.

La forma de hablar con diminutivos se dice que es huachafa,
pero me explicaron que es mas bien influencia del quechua, que es el idioma mas tierno del mundo, con el que mejor se pueden expresar sentimientos. 
En Brasil siempre han existido los futbolistas con diminutivo: Jairzinhos, Rivelinhos, Ronaldinhos, un largo etc. Hasta se ha constituido en su simbolo de marca, si un jugador alemán hace piruetas con el balón le ponen Müllerzhino o Kauffmannzinho de acuerdo a su apellido.
Lo mismo ocurre en Alemania, en regiones todo se habla con diminunitivo, vas a un bar se puede pedir un "cuartito" de vino. 

Todo el arte neoclasico, especialmente la escultura y arquitectura pretendia imitar el periodo griego clasico. Por eso se construyó el capitolio blanco, etc. etc. EN este siglo descubrieron que las estatuas de marmol originalmente estabn pintadas de colores "chillones" naranjas combinadascon verde, que el tiempo habia borrado la pintura. En la capilla sixtina la pintura de Miguel Angel fue recubierta con un fondo "sobrio" pero fue originalmente pintada con combinacion de colores fuertes. 

Por ahora hasta aqui, espero seguir la discusion despues.


----------

